
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview 111 - feross
https://webkit.org/blog/10967/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-111/
======
mthoms
> Fixed autocapitalize="words" capitalizing every word’s second character

Oops! This reminds me of the Jeff Atwood quote:

 _There are two hard things in computer science: cache invalidation, naming
things, and off-by-one errors._

[https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/506010907021828096?l...](https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/506010907021828096?lang=en)

~~~
throw03172019
This bug has been a pain for our users on iOS/iPadOS 13 typing first/last
names.

JOhn DOe

~~~
wdb
Why would you even force a specific name writing convention on the user?

I really hate it when websites change the way I am writing my own name. Some
sites use similar solutions to goof up my last name. Nothing worse than
getting letters or emails from then were they write your name wrong. Hard to
take them seriously.

~~~
throw03172019
Based on customer feedback, they wanted their contacts to have consistent
capitalization. Before, users were adding names in all lowercase, etc. Note
that it doesn’t enforce only the first letter is capitalized, they can adjust
it as they please. For example: McDonalds would work fine.

------
bovermyer
This just looks like a few bug fixes and minor changes, I'm not sure what's
noteworthy about this.

------
crooked-v
[https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/263992/webkit/](https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/263992/webkit/)

A specific set of sites with hardcoded references in Webkit? Maybe it's just
me, but I find that really weird.

~~~
dgellow
> This patch not only adds the capability but also adds a site-specific quirk
> for the family of Kinja sites so that no previous user interaction with
> kinja.com results in a login popup for kinja.com.

> No new tests. This is for site-specific quirks.

> dom/Element.cpp: (WebCore::Element::dispatchMouseEvent):

> Just a change in the call into the quirk function.

> page/Quirks.cpp: (WebCore::Quirks::isKinjaLoginAvatarElement const):

> Convenience function for telling if the given element is the Kinja login
> avatar.

> (WebCore::Quirks::triggerOptionalStorageAccessQuirk const):

> Now takes the whole Element to be able to look at both classes and
> attributes.

Yep, that’s strange

------
bjtitus
What's special about this? They release a new Technology Preview every 2 weeks
or so.

